# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Ζευγάρωμα θηλυκιάς μωζαίκ.

## mitsman

Εχω μια θηλυκια μωζαικ κοκκινου παραγοντα! το πουλακι ειναι του 2010...
Φετος δυστυχως δεν ειχα την ευκαιρια να το ζευγαρωσω με καποιο αρσενικο χρωματος!
Θα ηθελα ομως να ξερα τι πουλια θα μπορουσα  να παρω απο αυτο το πουλι με τις καταλληλες διασταυρωσεις για του χρονου...
εκτος μωζαικ κοκκινο παλι!

Ενα παραδειγμα για να καταλαβετε τι εννοω....
Αν παρω ενα αρσενικο αχατη και την ζευγαρωσω θα βγαλω αχατες κοκκινου μωσαικου??
και αν ναι.. τι αλλες διασταυρωσεις θα μπορουσα να κανω???

----------


## δημητρα

καλημερα δημητρη, αμα κανεις αυτο το ζευγαρωμα που λες θα βγουν κοινα καναρινια, ποτε δεν βγαινουν καναρινια ρατσας αμα ζευγαρωσουμε 2 πουλια διαφορετικης ρατσας πχ μοζαικ με αχατη. παντα τα πουλια θα ειναι κοινα απο τετοιες διασταυρωσεις. καθαρα πουλια βγαινουν μονο απο ζευγαρωμα πουλιων ιδιας ρατσας. παρε εναν αρσενικο μοζαικ αν εχεις δυνατοτητα θα βγουν ωραια πουλια.

φιλικα δημητρης

----------


## mitsman

Ποιος ηρθε????
και πως βγαινουν οι διασταυρωσεις???? 
κοιμαμαι βαθεια νομιζω... χα χα χα..
δηλαδη ο αχατης κοκκινου μωσαικου πως βγαινει??

----------


## 11panos04

Κι ομως,αν ζευγαρωσεις πουλια διαφορετικης ρατσας,θα παρεις πουλια ρατσας,που θα ειναι κ φορεις,αλλα αυτο το ξερω με τα μελανινικα,αν πχ ζευγαρωσεις εναν κοκκινο αχατη με ενα μαυροκοκκινο,θα παρεις πχ αχατες κ καποια θα ναι φορεις του μαυροκοκκινου,τα οποια μετα αν τα ζευγαρωσεις με μαυροκοκινα,θα παρεις καί μαυροκοκκινα,αλλα πρεπει να ξερεις τη γενετικη πλευρα του νομισματος κ τί θα παρεις με τα σωστα ζευγαρωματα.Δε νομιζω ομως να γινεται με τα λιποχρωμικα,δλδ αυτο που λες δε γινεται,γιατι μπερδευεται λιποχρωμικο,που δεν εχει μελανινη,με ενα που εχει.Η λυση,αν ειναι το ασπροκοκκινο,ειναι να το ζευγαρωσεις με ασπροκοκκινο,απλως προσεξε τί πουλακι ειναι αυτο που εχεις,εντονο ή χιονε,γιατι προσφατως το εμαθα αυτο για τα μωσαικα,και παρε ενα αντιθετο για τη θηλυκια.Α,για τα λιποχρωμικα,κατι ειχα ακουσει αν ζευγαρωσεις κιτρινο με λευκο,υπολειπομενο μαλλον...,αλλα δε λεω τιποτα,,γιατι δε θυμαμαι ακριβως.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

Η θηλυκια ειναι μαλλον χιονε.... γιατι το φτερωμα της ειναι πολυ πολυ πολυ μαλακο....
Οποτε να ψαξω για μωζαικ κοκκινο αρσενικο!!
Αλλιως τα ιδια παντελακη μου τα ιδια παντελη μου... κοινα καναρινακια εννοω!!

----------


## 11panos04

Οχι,οχι,οχι.Το χιονε δεν εχει να κανει με το μαλακοπτερο,αν κ τις περισσοτερες φορες τα χοννε ειναι μαλακοπτερα.Αυτο που λεω το καταλαβαινεις απ το συνολο του χρωματος του πουλιου,της καθαροτητας του ασπρου.

Φιλικα

----------


## mitsman

ΧΧΧμμμμμμ δυσκολα μου βαζεις πανο... χα χα χα χα... θα σας την βαλω καμμια ωτογραφια να μου πειτε!!!

----------


## xXx

Με κόκκινο μωζαίκ αρσενικό βάλε το να πάρεις καθαρά πουλιά...αν το βάλεις με κάτι άλλο θα πάρεις κοινά κανάρια

----------


## mitsman

Ενταξει με πεισατε.... αυριο θα σας ανεβασω ωραιες καθαρες φωτο απο την καναρα μου να μου πειτε αν μπορειτε να καταλαβετε αν ειναι εντονη η οχι... αν και νομιζω πως ειναι!
Παναγιωτη σε ευχαριστω και για τις φωτο που μου εστειλες αλλα και για το βιντεακι!!!

----------


## xXx

να βγάλεις ένα φτερό της κανάρας σου από το στήθος και να μας δείξεις

----------


## mitsman

Θα το ξεπουπουλιασω το πουλακι μου?????????????????????
Πωωωω...... δεν θελω γιατι ειναι ηρεμη και ερχεται στο χερι μου και τρωει αν κραταω το αυγο η το φρουτο...
αλλα αφου πρεπει θα δοκιμασω!

----------


## mitsman

Λοιπον μερικες φωτο και ενα βιντεακι απο την κουκλα μου να μου πειτε μηπως μπορειτε να διακρινετε αν ειναι χιονε η εντονη!!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 


 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 







Λοιπον???

----------


## jk21

δεν ειμαι και ο πλεον γνωστης του θεματος αλλα για εντονο το βλεπω παρα για χιονε

----------


## mgerom

Εδώ υπάρχει χώρος για μεγάλη κουβέντα. Θα πώ μια κάπως απλοποιημένη εκδοχή.
Στα μωσαϊκού τύπου λιποχρωμικά, ΔΕΝ είναι δυνατόν να γίνει αντιληπτή η ποιότητα του πτερώματος με τα κριτήρια που ισχύουν για τα υπόλοιπα(λιποχρωμικά).
Ετσι ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ έντονο ή χιονέ.! Ο διαχωρισμός γίνεται με βάση την σκληρότητα του πτερώματος(παρά με το σχήμα).Υπάρχει λοιπόν μια κλιμάκωση απο το 1 έως το 6. Τα πουλιά κατατάσσονται ( το θέμα είναι απο ποιόν  :winky:  ) σε κάποια θέση αυτής της κλίμακας.Η προτίμηση και η επιδίωξή μας, είναι να ζευγαρώνουμε πουλιά με αντίθετης σκληρότητος πτερώματα.
Π.χ 1 ή 2  με  5 ή 6  ( σκληρά με μαλακά) .Ετσι αποφεύγουμε τις κύστες ( μαλακό Χ μαλακό ) και τις ανωμαλίες στην εμφάνιση (σκληρό Χ σκληρό).

-Ας πάμε τώρα στο ποιό είναι το καλύτερο ζευγάρι για την ΜΠΟΥΜΠΟΥ του Δημήτρη. Φυσικά ΔΕΝ μπορεί να είναι τίποτε άλλο, εκτός απο ένα αρσενικό κόκκινο μωσαικού.
Μάλιστα η θηλυκιά αυτή είναι κατάλληλη για να μας δώσει αρσενικά με καλή, μεγάλη μάσκα(αρσενική σειρά).Είναι ένα θηλυκό πουλί ακατάλληλο για εκθεσιασμό,γιατί έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλη επιφάνεια χρώματος στο κεφάλι, αλλά πολύ καλό, για να δώσει αρσενικούς απογόνους με αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό.Είναι αυτό που λέμε το κατάλληλο εργαλείο, για μια καλή σειρά αρσενικών πουλιών. Ελπίζω με αυτά τα ολίγα,να έδωσα μια αφορμή για ερωτηματικά και αναζήτηση.Δημήτρη καλή συνέχεια
Υ.Γ Οι φωτογραφίες δείχνουν ένα πουλί με ένα πτέρωμα μεταξύ 3-4 (ενδιάμεσο). Θα έλεγα οτι η καλύτερη επιλογή θα είναι ένα σκληρόπτερο αρσενικό.

----------


## mitsman

κ.Μακη η απαντηση σας ηταν κατατοπιστικοτατη και σας υπερευχαριστω.... κατανοητα λογια ακομη και απο εμενα!!!!
Αν συγκρινω με τα αλλα καναρινια (τιμπραντος και κοινα) το φτερωμα της ειναι απιστευτα μαλακο... κατι που ειχα παρατηρησει πολυ πριν μαθω για κατι τετοιο...
και απο αυτα που μου ειχατε πει σε ενα αλλο θεμα για τα κοκκινα λιποχρωμικα ημουν στην αναζητηση κοκκινου μωσαικου σκληροπτερου χωρις να ξερω πολλα πολλα...
ευχαριστω που με επιβεβαιωνεται και το τεκμηριωσατε....
ΕΛπιζω να βρω τωρα εναν καλο αρσενικο!!! για την Μπομπου μου μιας και δεν της ειχα ονομα και της ταιριαζει γαντι....
μιας και οπως ειδατε ειναι μες τις γλυκες και τις αγαπες!!! ΨΑχνουμε τον Ζορο της, με την μασκα του... χα α χα χα

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη η δικη μου συμβουλη ειναι να ψαξεις πολυ ωστε να βρεις ενα αρσενικο μεγαλοσωμο με μεγαλη και καθαρη μασκα που να ειναι στιλατο για να σου βγαλει καλους απογονους

----------


## mitsman

Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη... εχω μπει ηδη σε διαδικασια αναζητησης!!!!

----------


## alexan2dros

τι εγινε κανενα νεο? μα πως ειναι τοσο ηρεμη?

----------


## andreascrete

Eίχε βάλει ένας γνωστός μου παλιά μωσαϊκ κανάρα σαν την δική σου με αχάτη μωσαϊκ κάναρο (άν θυμάμαι καλά) και είχε βγάλει κάποια παρδαλά λευκά πουλιά με ρίγες αχάτη κατα τόπους στα φτερά και πλάτη και ένα με δύο αρσενικά είχαν και κατακόκκινη μάσκα, ήταν μπασταρδεμένα σαν πουλιά αλλά πανέμορφα καθότι τα παρδαλά αρσενικά έμοιζαν με καρδερινοκάναρα!
να την χαίρεσαι την μικρή σου!

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχως δεν της πηρα μωζαικ λογω οικονομικων... περυσι μου εβγαλε καρδερινοκαναρα, φετος καθετε σε 4 βατεμενα αυγουλακια!

----------


## xXx

βατεμένα από τι??

----------


## mitsman

κροκοδειλο!!!!! χα αχ χα χα αχ... κοινο καναρινακι! δεν ειχα κατι αλλο!

----------


## andreascrete

Βάλε την με καθαρό κίτρινο κάναρο η άσπρο και κάποια μικρά θα μοιάζουν με μωσαϊκ κανάρια....απο την στιγμή που δεν κατεβαίνεις σε διαγωνισμούς δεν βλέπω το λόγο του να μην την ζευγαρώσεις με ντόπια καναρίνια και να βγάλεις όμορφα πουλιά.

----------


## xXx

νόμιζα από καρδερίνα

----------


## mitsman

με ενα κατακιτρινο καναρινι την εβαλα!!! οι επομενες δυο γεννες θα πανε με καρδερινα!!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

πανεμορφη μητσο.

----------


## panos70

Αν ημασταν κοντα θα σου την επαιρνα η θα σου εδινα αρσενικο,χα χα χα γιατι δεν μου αρεσει να μπασταρδευουν τις ρατσες ,κι εγω καποτε που το επιχειρησα το αποτελεσμα δεν ηταν καλο

----------

